# All clean and brushed (pics!)



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha! too cute! LOVE the leaves in his mouth!! LOL
and where ARE his EYES!?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so cute! Did he mind the process much? He is eyeless like Lizzie most of the time.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's so adorable! His hair looks so soft and fluffy and I love the color!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha! too cute! LOVE the leaves in his mouth!! LOL
> and where ARE his EYES!?


Haha, I know, right? (both the leaves, and the lack of eyes lol)



Lizzie'sMom said:


> He is so cute! Did he mind the process much? He is eyeless like Lizzie most of the time.


He tolerates being bathed, though he doesn't like it. He seems to enjoy being cuddled and dried afterwards, and he doesn't mind being brushed as long as there aren't too many knots 



Kathie said:


> He's so adorable! His hair looks so soft and fluffy and I love the color!


Aw thanks, I love his color too lol. And yes, when he is clean and brushed, he's VERY soft and fluffy!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

OMG, I want some cuddles ... So cute!!


----------

